# General > General Chat >  What is your spirit animal?

## ride_gnu

Perhaps some of you have had journeys, or travels which reveal to you who you think you spirit animal is.  A hawk that follows you along your trek through the woods, or the tracks of a deer that seem to appear no matter where you go.  Perhaps others have had spritual journeys or experienced visions that revals to them their spirit animals.  Or maybe some have fun with online quizzes such as the following I just got in an email;

http://www.jerismithready.com/quiz/

Please share what you feel is you spirit animal, take the quiz, see what you get.

I have always felt my spirit animal is a bird, ever since I was a little kid I have always loved birds, envied them for their ability to fly and see so much at once.  Bald eagle and ravens in particular not only for their beauty but ability to appear to calm, serene, and relaxed while they glide through the air effortlessly.  As well every I go I can always spot a eagle off in the distance, or hear the call of an owl at night.

My top three quiz resluts were;

1) Hawk
2) Raven
3) Owl

Hawk:
Characters: Galen, Thera, Zilus in the Aspect of Crow trilogy; Maxine in "The Wild's Call"

Powers: Communicate with the divine, discern powers in others, photographic memory

Hawks are the messengers of the Spirits. Adept with language, you might be a writer or a teacher. Your ability to assess situations impartially means that people often seek your guidance before making decisions. A brilliant visionary, you sometimes forget the mundane details of life like eating, sleeping, or paying bills.

Best matches: Owls, Foxes, Spiders

Watch out for: Otters, Bears, Horses

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like I chose my avatar wisely.  It said I'm a wolf.

----------


## ClovisMan

1. Spider
2. Owl
3. Cougar
4. Hawk
5. Wolverine
6. Fox
7. Crow
8. Swan
9. Otter
10. Bear
11. Wolf
12. Horse
I guess since I have arachniphobia and owls are boring, then the cougar reigns supreme.

----------


## backtobasics

The quiz says that i am a spider, but as a kid I did a lot of book reports on sharks. To me swiming under water was like flying. Sharks to me were graceful and beautiful. At the time I was a surfer and spent a lot of my time in the ocean.

----------


## doug1980

My top three:
Cougar
Wolverine
Owl
I'm not sure this is very accurate.

----------


## Runs With Beer

I am Vampire, Just kidding, It said Wolf. Kinda the same thing?

----------


## Riverrat

I tied for bear and wolverine....

----------


## Sourdough

Wolverine........

----------


## Pal334

Came up Wolverine.  I think I like that  :Smile:

----------


## RunsWithDeer

You are a Wolverine! (your score: 33)
Characters: Lycas, Nilo, Sirin, and Drenis in the Aspect of Crow trilogy; Marcus in "The Wild's Call"

Powers: Fighting ability—strength, speed, and toughness

Nobody messes with Wolverines. You're fearless, assertive (okay, aggressive), and tenacious. You might be a Marine, or a middle linebacker. You're the best at whatever you choose to do, because you give yourself no alternative.

Best matches: Bears, Cougars, Wolves

Watch out for: Crows, Owls, Swans

----------


## MCBushbaby

WTF, crow?
Well I'm heavy into resurrection and foreseeing death apparently...





> Score: 25
> Powers: foreseeing death, communicating with the dead, resurrection
> As a Crow, you are analytical, adaptable, and exceedingly clever. You like solving problems, sharing a hearty laugh with friends, and most of all, enjoying a good meal. Your inquisitive, philosophical nature leads you to constantly question authority and the status quo, sometimes just for the sake of asking, "Why?"

----------


## nell67

Wolf,wolverine,and owl.

----------


## FVR

You are a Wolverine! (your score: 22)
Characters: Lycas, Nilo, Sirin, and Drenis in the Aspect of Crow trilogy; Marcus in "The Wild's Call"

Powers: Fighting abilitystrength, speed, and toughness

Nobody messes with Wolverines. You're fearless, assertive (okay, aggressive), and tenacious. You might be a *Marine*, or a middle linebacker. You're the best at whatever you choose to do, because you give yourself no alternative.

Best matches: Bears, Cougars, Wolves

Watch out for: Crows, Owls, Swans



I can imagine going out in the bush with all you bears, cougars, wolves, and other wolverines.  One big Alpha Male gathering.

----------


## MCBushbaby

Well I figured why I'm a crow.  The spectator sport questions... yea.. I can go from 25pt. crow to 25pt. wolverine if I pick the football answer

----------


## wildWoman

Wolverine. Right in there with the crusty guys, I note...

----------


## flandersander

Powers: Fighting ability—strength, speed, and toughness

Nobody messes with Wolverines. You're fearless, assertive (okay, aggressive), and tenacious. You might be a Marine, or a middle linebacker. You're the best at whatever you choose to do, because you give yourself no alternative.

Best matches: Bears, Cougars, Wolves

Watch out for: Crows, Owls, Swans



Wolverine, Couger, Bear

----------


## palm stalker

take the quiz again..pick the second choice..the first was ego and self.. the 2nd is the true u..i was first a spider..now im a hawk..

----------


## Ag Nettogrof

You are a Wolverine! (your score: 25)

Characters: Lycas, Nilo, Sirin, and Drenis in the Aspect of Crow trilogy; Marcus in "The Wild's Call"

Powers: Fighting ability—strength, speed, and toughness

Nobody messes with Wolverines. You're fearless, assertive (okay, aggressive), and tenacious. You might be a Marine, or a middle linebacker. You're the best at whatever you choose to do, because you give yourself no alternative.

Best matches: Bears, Cougars, Wolves

Watch out for: Crows, Owls, Swans


Oh well, seems fairly easy to be a wolverine.

----------


## klkak

I took the little quiz.  Here are my results. ....yawn...., 

*You are a Bear! (your score: 32)*

Powers: Fighting ability—strength and speed—along with powers of strategic thinking

You're #1! At least, you're happiest when in charge. You lead with courage, integrity, and compassion. People gravitate to your confidence and charisma, and they feel safe in your care. But be careful not to believe your own hype—stubborn pride is every Bear's downfall.

Here are your scores for the other animal spirits:

Wolverine (your score: 31)
Cougar (your score: 27)
Hawk (your score: 16)
Owl (your score: 15)
Spider (your score: 14)
Horse (your score: 14)
Wolf (your score: 13)
Fox (your score: 13)
Crow (your score: 9)
Otter (your score: 6)
Swan (your score: 5)

----------


## Arsey

WTF I'm a Wolf.
I'm supposed to be a Crow dagnabit?!

Strange that a Animal Spirit quiz is run by a Cristian website isn't it?

----------


## klkak

> WTF I'm a Wolf.
> I'm supposed to be a Crow dagnabit?!
> 
> Strange that a Animal Spirit quiz is run by a Cristian website isn't it?


It looks like an authors web-site.

----------


## Ag Nettogrof

> Strange that a Animal Spirit quiz is run by a Cristian website isn't it?



And It's probably as accurate as a 6.5 Japanese carbine 100yds out.

Ag...

----------


## ride_gnu

no saying to how accurate it is, just for amusement.

----------


## Beans

The Owl and Cougar tied for the top spot.

However I alway felt a kinship with the American buffalo or Bison

No Bison listed :-(

----------


## Arsey

> no saying to how accurate it is, just for amusement.


Roger that!  :Smile:

----------


## ride_gnu

> The Owl and Cougar tied for the top spot.
> 
> However I alway felt a kinship with the American buffalo or Bison
> 
> No Bison listed :-(


Bison, now thats a cool spirit animal.

----------


## rrsnook

I'm a crow with 25 pts, then fox with 21 pts.

----------


## rrsnook

LOL Too funny, I took the quiz again changed the answers some and I'm still a CROW!!! with 24 pts, otter with 23 pts. and fox with 20 pts.

----------


## laughing beetle

I took the test.  i am a spider!!  "coughcoughbull####!!cough"  sorry...coffee went down the wrong pipe...

----------


## klkak

I took the test a second time.




> *You are a Cougar! (your score: 39)*
> Powers: Stealth, strength, phenomenal jumping ability, as well as enhanced sight and hearing
> 
> You're the personification of animal magnetism. Your confidence, beauty, and athleticism make you the target of many romantically inclined individuals. Too bad for themyou don't stick around long enough to make breakfast, much less a lifetime commitment. Hello Kitty, Goodbye Heart.
> 
> *Spider (your score: 33)*
> Powers: Artistic genius, ability to see patterns and sense trouble from a distance
> 
> As a Spider, you're artistic, intuitive, and independentmaybe even a little eccentric. You can become so absorbed in your endeavors that you lose track of the outside world and the people in it. But what you give in return is magic, pure and simple.
> ...


Interesting.....I'll take it again tomorrow and see what it says.

----------


## Sourdough

> I took the test a second time.
> 
> 
> Interesting.....I'll take it again tomorrow and see what it says.



Looks like your just barely a bear......... :Embarrassment:

----------


## klkak

Yesterday my bear score was 32.

----------


## oly

So It a wolverine for me  :EEK!: 
I thought it would be a Wolf

----------


## Sarge47

...i couldn't take it, the answers that I would give were not listed. :Mad:   Anyway, I believe that my spirit animal is a white Dove! :Cool:

----------


## skunkkiller

it said i'm a wolf  will take it again and see what it says.

----------


## skunkkiller

well did it again and it came up the same thing wolf ,spider ,cougar sounds good to me

----------


## tacticalguy

Wolverine, owl, hawk

----------


## trax

Sorry folks, but spirit animals are something I take far too seriously to play someone's quiz game on the web over.

----------


## klkak

Third time. 




> *You are a Bear! (your score: 38)*
> Powers: Fighting ability—strength and speed—along with powers of strategic thinking
> 
> You're #1! At least, you're happiest when in charge. You lead with courage, integrity, and compassion. People gravitate to your confidence and charisma, and they feel safe in your care. But be careful not to believe your own hype—stubborn pride is every Bear's downfall.
> 
> *Wolverine (your score: 28)*
> Powers: Fighting ability—strength, speed, and toughness
> 
> Nobody messes with Wolverines. You're fearless, assertive (okay, aggressive), and tenacious. You might be a Marine, or a middle linebacker. You're the best at whatever you choose to do, because you give yourself no alternative.
> ...


This is silly.....to inconsistent........or is it just me?......hmmm!

----------


## RunsWithDeer

It's silly, I just did it again too, gave what I think are the same answers and it came up crow this time, was wolverine before.

----------


## ride_gnu

> It's silly, I just did it again too, gave what I think are the same answers and it came up crow this time, was wolverine before.


Weird, never checke that before, easy to do though.

----------


## ride_gnu

> Sorry folks, but spirit animals are something I take far too seriously to play someone's quiz game on the web over.


So Trax, if you take spirit animals seriously, please let us know who you think/feel you spririt animal is.  Any good story's?

----------


## rebel

Wolverine both times but more like waglula.  Defiantly humble.

----------


## Nativedude

I agree with Trax. Answering a bunch of questions, on a silly quiz, does not reveal ones spirit animal.

White Eagle, Elder Lakota Guide, told me my Spirit Animals is the Polar Bear and Bison. Both of these animals suit me to a tee!

----------


## laughing beetle

I think the site mentioned that it was all in fun.  the author of the site wrote books in which the characters have spirit animals.  the quiz is the sort of thing authors will provide for their fan base.  if the fans are happy they will keep buying books.  i doubt anyone will seriously believe that you can find your spirit animal through the internet.

----------


## crashdive123

<<kicks computer, walks away, head hung low>>

----------


## laughing beetle

Meditate in front of the fire when you are at the gathering, Crash.  Perhaps your guide will come to you...

----------


## crashdive123

While we've kind of been having fun with the little quiz, I know that it is an extremely serious and spiritual thing for many.  I honestly do not know enough on the subject.  I hope that our "fun" with the quiz has not been taken as a sign of disrespect.

----------


## laughing beetle

Same here!!  It is all in fun!  And in a sense should be treated as a religous topic?

----------


## ride_gnu

> Same here!!  It is all in fun!  And in a sense should be treated as a religous topic?


I would rather have fun with religion, than start wars over it.
As CrashDive said, that si what we are doing, having fun.

On a side note I would of expected a few more people here to have had a more spritual story on the subject to tell.

----------


## crashdive123

> On a side note I would of expected a few more people here to have had a more spritual story on the subject to tell.


I may be showing my ignorance on the subject here, but I would imagine that those experiences would be fairly personal in nature and not easily shared on a media such as this.

----------


## ride_gnu

> I may be showing my ignorance on the subject here, but I would imagine that those experiences would be fairly personal in nature and not easily shared on a media such as this.



Thats very true, I geuss I never thought about it that way.

----------


## klkak

I know my true spirit animals.  I am a Christian now.  However they are still part of me.

Yes Crash, It is a very personal thing.  Some can to talk of such things while other can't.

My true spirit animals are the Bear (specifically the black bear) and the Fox.

----------


## trax

> So Trax, if you take spirit animals seriously, please let us know who you think/feel you spririt animal is.  Any good story's?


Nope, it's not something I'm going to discuss in on a forum on the Internet.

----------


## trax

> I would rather have fun with religion, than start wars over it.
> As CrashDive said, that si what we are doing, having fun.
> 
> On a side note I would of expected a few more people here to have had a more spritual story on the subject to tell.


Spiritual beliefs and religion are not the same thing. Interestingly though, I bet if I put up a quiz to "have fun" with the Bible or the Koran I'd be shot down in flames. Religion isn't discussed here, it's one of the reasons I stay.

----------


## MCBushbaby

My true spirit animal, without taking some sappy quiz, is the Tarsier.




> All tarsier species are nocturnal in their habits, but like many nocturnal organisms some individuals may show more or less activity during the daytime.
> ...
> They are also known to prey on small vertebrates, such as birds, snakes, lizards, and bats.
> -wikipedia

----------


## tsitenha

Spirit guides (animals), make themselves known to you....be aware....
you don't choose them.

It is not the size of the animal or its apparent physical power or its popularity that gives it its power....(think Yoda not Darth Vader)

----------


## klkak

> Spirit guides (animals), make themselves known to you....be aware....
> you don't choose them.
> 
> It is not the size of the animal or its apparent physical power or its popularity that gives it its power....(think Yoda not Darth Vader)


What you speak is true.  At first I could not understand why The black bear and the fox would show themselves together to me.   Then it was revealed to me.  Every thing must be in balance.

*The Fox*
Shape shifting 
Cleverness 
Observational skills 
Cunning 
Stealth 
Camouflage 
Feminine courage 
Invisibility 
Ability to observe unseen 
Persistence 
Gentleness 
Swiftness 

*The Black Bear*
Introspection 
Healing 
Solitude 
Change 
Communication with Spirit 
Death and rebirth 
Transformation 
Astral travel 
Creature of dreams, shamans and mystics 
Visionaries 
Defense and revenge 
Wisdom

----------


## klkak

*The Pig*
Crone Goddess 
Rooting out the truth 
Deep Earth magick 
Past life knowledge 
Intelligence 
Cunning 
Becoming invisible during times of danger

*The Rat*
Abundant reproduction 
Ability to live unseen 
Stealth 
Defense 
Intelligence 
Symbol of fertility and wealth 

*The Bats*
Shapeshifting 
Cleverness 
Observational skills 
Cunning 
Stealth 
Camouflage 
Feminine courage 
Invisibility 
Ability to observe unseen 
Persistence 
Gentleness 
Swiftness 

*The Frog*
Reminder of common bonds with all life 
Singer of songs that celebrate the most ancient watery beginnings 
Transformation 
Cleansing 
Understanding emotions 
Rebirth 

*The Slug*
Importance of keeping yourself mobile 
Understands the value of leaving a trail 
Ability to use slow movement to ones advantage 
Defense through retreat 
Understands the value of humor 

*The Pigeon*
Brings peace and love 
Understanding of gentleness 
Spirit messenger 
Communicates between the two worlds

*The Salmon*
Value of returning home to regenerate 
Swimming upstream through emotional waters to gain insight 
Understanding divination messages 
Rebirth of spiritual knowledge

----------


## doug1980

Well I worked on hog farms from 13 to 19.  Lots of experience with pigs so I guess I could be the "Pig"

----------


## welderguy

Mine is the Bear

----------


## gorlan

the bike club call me little bear and i like snake,

----------


## vthompson

It said that I was a Wolverine also.

----------


## valerian

I'm a hawk with 28 as my score.

----------


## klkak

Here's one to aspire to.

----------


## Swamp Shuck

> Of course not...my intent was not to say those are "bad".
> But i have yet to hear a "white man" saying that his animal spirit is the pigeon, the pig, or a feaking sardine.
> 
> 99% of the time, it is the wolf, the bear, the eagle or a big cat. 
> Just as here we are called "the wolf pack", and not the "slug gang", or "the sardine patch", or "the pig round up"...



All white men seem to come from royalty and their totems are predators of some sort.  Yet if you ask them to make a list of the animals they see the most it would come up as house sparrow.  

I met a man who claimed his totem was a wolf.  I told him that when I was out bringing in my maple buckets one morning I found a wolf kill site where the wolves had killed 20 or so deer and just left them lie.  He told me that wolves don't kill what they don't eat.  I tried to explain that wolves are predators and when the predatory response is triggered they kill until they are done.  I love wolves, but they are the mob mentality of the animal world.  He refused to believe me, saying that wolves are not evil.  I tried to tell him that was only evil in our eyes and that wolves kill because they are predators. They weren't there taking notes when we decided they kill only the weak.  Obviously his totem is not the wolf.

Most non-religious people who claim a totem or spirit animal knows very little about that animal.  Which makes a person wonder how they were called to it. :Confused: 

shuck

----------


## CreekWalker

This was my results
Spiders
Wolverines
Hawks

----------


## klkak

Lets say if I had a choice and could choose any of the animals from the list on that quiz site.

My choice would be the *swan* and the *otter*.

*Swan*
Powers: Foretelling future through dreams, dream-walking

Swans are idealistic, open-minded, and passionate. Your good nature often leads people to think they can take advantage of you, but they should be careful—beneath that serenity lies a fighting spirit. Your love is fierce and unconditional, fueled by the certainty that it should last forever.

*Otter*
Powers: Healing

Otters are nurturing, playful, and easygoing. You often put others' needs before your own, offering what seems to be a bottomless well of compassion and care. Though your decisions are guided by your feelings, at heart you're pragmatic and self-possessed, making you the ideal head of a family or small business.

----------


## doug1980

I have had a facination with scorpions all my life.  I have 2 tatoos of them, with meaning behind them of course, so if I could pick it would be that.  But from what I gather from people who know and that have had the experiences, is the animal chooses you.  So if a snail or slug would choose me than I would accept that.

----------


## Beans

The American Buffalo/bison has chosen me to be my spiritiual animal. It is an animal I have been drawn to as far back as I can remember. For some reason I feel a kinship to the Buffalo.

Example: In 2000 I attended the Motorcycle Rallye in Sturgis. While There I visited the Lakota holy site and left a tribute. There is a herd of Buffalo at the site. The tributes are used to provide care for the buffalo herd

On the way home just past Colorado Springs I had this termendous urge to pull into a secnic overview,  something which I *never, never* do.

I pulled into the site. (IIRC the overview is part of the Indian reservation) and stopped the motorcycle and leaned forward to stretch.

I noticed something on the front tire of my Harley. My first thought was that I had a gob of Gum on the tire.

Upon closed inspection the center rib on the tire had weaken and had raised about 1/2 inch above the surrounding ribs.

If the tire had been rotated 2 inches either way. I would have missed, It would have under the fender or to far forward to see. It could not be seen sitting on the seat.

We had been running 80 MPH plus on the way home and there had been no noticeable difference in the way the bike handled.

I rode the 20 Miles Plus back to Colorado Spring Colorado, at 20 MPH. I arrived just about 30 minutes before the shop closed. The center rib had now raised to 3/4 of an inch above the surrounding ribs.  I purchase a new tire , had it mounted and was on my way.

The Harley Shop couldn't beleive that the tire hadn't blown. It would have been messy with a blown front tire at 80 MPH.

I did give proper thanks.

----------


## ricc9

Hawk. Sounds about right!

----------


## smoke

You are a Cougar! (your score: 24)
Characters: Adrek, Endrus, and Daria in the Aspect of Crow trilogy

Powers: Stealth, strength, phenomenal jumping ability, as well as enhanced sight and hearing

Grrr, babyyou're the personification of animal magnetism. Your confidence, beauty, and athleticism make you the target of many romantically inclined individuals. Too bad for themyou don't stick around long enough to make breakfast, much less a lifetime commitment. Hello Kitty, Goodbye Heart.

Best matches: Spiders, Wolverines, Hawks

Watch out for: Swans, Horses, Otters

Here are your scores for the other animal spirits:


Spider (your score: 22)
Characters: Arcas and Nelma in the Aspect of Crow trilogy

Powers: Artistic genius, ability to see patterns and sense trouble from a distance

As a Spider, you're artistic, intuitive, and independentmaybe even a little eccentric. You can become so absorbed in your endeavors that you lose track of the outside world and the people in it. But what you give in return is magic, pure and simple.

Best matches: Cougars, Hawks, Owls

Watch out for: Wolves, Otters, Bears



Wolverine (your score: 19)
Characters: Lycas, Nilo, Sirin, and Drenis in the Aspect of Crow trilogy; Marcus in "The Wild's Call"

Powers: Fighting abilitystrength, speed, and toughness

Nobody messes with Wolverines. You're fearless, assertive (okay, aggressive), and tenacious. You might be a Marine, or a middle linebacker. You're the best at whatever you choose to do, because you give yourself no alternative.

Best matches: Bears, Cougars, Wolves

Watch out for: Crows, Owls, Swans

I guess these fit me pretty good

----------


## wildography

Not sure if I buy the quiz results...

Identifying your "spirit animal" is, by nature, a "spiritual thang".

For example, I believe my "spirit animal" is the Black Bear...

reasons?  the Black Bear is considered by some Native American tribes to be a symbol of strength and protection.  I'm inherently, and spiritually, good at security issues... it comes naturally to me.  Also, when I lived in Yosemite National Park for 4.5 years, I did a lot of wildlife photography (hence, my user name *WILD*lifephot*OGRAPHY*).  I, especially, did a lot of Black Bear photography because I found that I could get so close to them.  I've been within touching distance 8 or 10 times (and I'm talking about free-roaming Black bears); and I've been within 20 yards of them dozens of times.

I also walked along side of a Black bear for about 100 yards (he was on one side of the sidewalk, I was on the other side (about 3 1/2 feet away); when he tried to cross over to my side of the sidewalk, I'd tell him to get back on his side... and he did;

There was another bear that I would take photos of so much, that she began to recognize me.  One year, she had twin cubs.  When her cubs were a few months old, I found the family in an apple orchard.  Mom was off feeding in the grass, the cubs were playing under some trees.  The cubs saw me and started yelling for momma... Mom came running up and saw me... and I waved to her... and Momma went back to feeding... I was closer to her cubs than SHE was!  The cubs eventually just hid behind the tree and peeked out at me every once in a while... they even went back to playing!

I also learned a lot about Black bears from hanging out with "Momma", as I called her. I even got to where I could smell them, and track them fairly well.  Another time, Momma's body language "asked" me to leave her and the cubs alone so the cubs would go back to eating apples instead of watching me...

Anyways... I have lots of  Black Bear stories... and in case anybody is curious... Grizzlies are an ENTIRELY different animal... don't treat them the same way as you would a Black Bear... there was one time that  I "threatened" a big male Black Bear (the biggest bear in Yosemite Valley, who was famous for "bluff charging) by acting like a huge Grizzly... the Black Bear took off running... I would NEVER try that with a Grizzly!!!

ps... I just added some photos to my profile photo album... including a photo that I call "Face to Face"... a Black Bear that was less than 20 yards from me...

----------


## Okwaho

Wolf, Owl, Hawk, then Fox

----------


## swampmouse

I like spider.  Sitting still with my trap out then..........:}

----------


## joeblkwolf

wolf, turtle, butterfly, blue jay.....i scored a 24

----------


## Shaggs

I am a swan.

Powers: Foretelling future through dreams, dream-walking

Swans are idealistic, open-minded, and passionate. Your good nature often leads people to think they can take advantage of you, but they should be carefulbeneath that serenity lies a fighting spirit. Your love is fierce and unconditional, fueled by the certainty that it should last forever.


I am surprised, figured I would have gotten wolf, bear, or wolverine like the rest of you's.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> All white men seem to come from royalty and their totems are predators of some sort.  Yet if you ask them to make a list of the animals they see the most it would come up as house sparrow.  
> 
> Most non-religious people who claim a totem or spirit animal knows very little about that animal.  Which makes a person wonder how they were called to it.
> 
> shuck


First, thanks for the racist generalization there, vato. 

and, what does it matter what animal you see the most often, or even what you know about it? If spiritually someone is drawn to a wolf or a bear, or any other animal, so be it. 

Who are you to judge someone else's spirituality?

Maybe they are drawn to that animal because they need the influence of that animals medicine in their life, say, a little more aggression or predatory instinct for the average white man?

----------


## Amazon

My results from the quiz (top 3)
Wolf 26
Swan 24
Horse 21

The red bird has always been a good omen for me.

----------


## DOGMAN

The Fainting Goat, Humpback Chub
and the Turkey Vulture are my spirit animals

----------


## laughing beetle

The fainting goat?

----------


## DOGMAN

> The fainting goat?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_3Utmj4RPU

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fainting_goat

----------


## laughing beetle

Oh, wow.  huh, the only experience I have ever had with goats is when the nanna goat head butted me across the barn into another stall.  my aunt didn't believe me until she saw my leg all bruised up!

----------


## FVR

LOL........This is funny.

It's an internet test that gives you a random answer based on questions.  It's not real.

I can honestly say that no one here really thinks that their "internet" animal is their spirit guide.  

Some need to just back off and realize that it's entertainment.


If you want a true spirit animal guide, you need to follow certain rituals and consume certain drinks or foods and be guided by a "real" medicine man.  Not some internet questionaire.

But I think, most of us here know that.........Ooooooooooooweeeeeeeeooooooooooooo.

LOL......

----------


## laughing beetle

I agree with you FVR.  I just thought it was meant as a bit of mindless entertainment.  Like looking up your horoscope in the newspaper.  And if this test were accurate, brrrr...  Spiders really give me the heebie jeebies, though the webbing is worse!! If I get any of that on me, EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!  Screaming like a little b****!!  Hmmm....I am female.... maybe I should refrase that... Screaming like Nathan Lane in the Bird Cage?

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Well it said I am a wolf.
Powers: Stealth, hunting ability, enhanced senses of smell and hearing, as well as strength and stamina

"Family comes first" could be a Wolf's motto. You form deep connections with close friends and family members, and they know you'd do anything to protect them. You're loyal, devoted, and passionate. Your worst fear is being alone, but be careful not to drown your loved ones in too much emotion.

----------


## louisg

i took a test and apparently my spirit animal is a lion  :Big Grin: 


Then I came back two days later to spam your site.  I'm just a low life spammer and I got banned.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Okay, I'm surprised to see this one. I don't have "a" spirit animal. I take what comes along. My spirit guide is the Holy Spirit.

----------


## Rick

I scrolled back through the post and who do I see? Native Dude! He was a spirit animal all to himself. In mom's basement. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Ouch.......


You spend all that time collecting them, you don't want to lose one.

----------


## crashdive123

> i took a test and apparently my spirit animal is a lion 
> 
> 
> Then I came back two days later to spam your site.  I'm just a low life spammer and I got banned.


Between being fully retired and all of the craziness going on, these guys are my entertainment.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Mine is a Crow.

Alan


Crow
Characters: Rhia, Coranna in Eyes of Crow

Powers: *foreseeing death, communicating with the dead, resurrection* (I'm not sure I like this part or that it is one of my "Powers"....)

As a Crow, you are analytical, adaptable, and exceedingly clever.  You like solving problems, sharing a hearty laugh with friends, and most of all, enjoying a good meal.  Your inquisitive, philosophical nature leads you to constantly question authority and the status quo, sometimes just for the sake of asking, Why?

Best matches: Foxes, Hawks, Swans
Watch out for: Wolverines, Bears, Cougars

----------


## Bandizar

I'm sure my spirit animal is a panda.
ae17283c3d2cb7a3e9298a05b3a7c117.jpg

----------


## Rick

Seriously, they don't have pandas in the Ukraine. They have spammers but not pandas.

----------


## crashdive123

> Seriously, they don't have pandas in the Ukraine. They have spammers but not pandas.


And then it went and re-registered as Kelore only to reply to another spammer.  Now they are both Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

This place is more fun than a roast pan full of kittens. It really is.

----------


## tarrytere45

I turned out to be a spider. Ahha  Check that.  I meant spammer.  This English language is very difficult to learn.

----------


## Rick

He didn't tarrytere45 too long. I mean tarry. It is difficult.

----------

